# Pull out method oopsie



## justjill

So my boyfriend and I used the pull out method the last two times we had sex. The last time, this morning actually, I think some semen got in me, because when I peed a little bit afterward, I saw it in the toilet. I'm sure it was his and not mine because I know what his looks like, lol. 

I think I'm ovulating around now too. My nipples are a little sore and that's how I can usually tell.

What do you think my chances are that I could get pregnant from just a tiny bit of semen that might have gotten in me? I know it's possible, but not probable.

I guess I just wait now...


----------



## sue247

Well, the second time i got pregnant, we had sex ONCE and used the pull out method (were definately not trying to get pregnant as i had just had a baby), 2 weeks later got a positive test!! You will just have to wait and see...!


----------



## cleckner04

There is always a possibility! Only time will tell hun. :hugs: Hope it turns out the way you want it to!


----------



## Armywife

Hi honey, as you said it is certainly possible! All you can do is wait and test if af doesn't arrive. It does depend on lots of things but i have heard a few stories on here of pull out and pray not working. Fingers crossed you get the outcome you want xxx


----------



## mushmouth

oh its definatly able to happen chick... I hope its whatever you want it to be


----------



## Celesse

Have you quizzed him on just how far out he was at the critical moment? 

To put it bluntly, if some got in you it was probably the first spurt of an average of 7 spurts, so 1/7th of approx 280million sperm is defo enough.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Can I just add that using this method, even if you pull out 5 minnutes before the 'critical moment' there is still every chance you could get pregnant! Men spit out lots of lil bits of semen the whole time they are erect, this can get you pregnant too! Hence why condom instructions will tell you to put one on as soon as the penis is erect!

Hope you get the outcome you're hoping for xx


----------



## justjill

No, I haven't asked him about it. Right afterward though, he was like, "yeah, I don't think we should do that anymore." And I said, "well, you could just pull out earlier" and he said, "yeah I guess, but before I pulled out I didn't have to cum, but then when I started pulling out I did." 

So idk. If he thinks some got in me, he's not saying anything about it lol. 

He did pull out kinda frantically though, lol.


----------



## eckarta

yeah.. that is how i got pregnant with my twins... so pull out method definatly isnt too safe :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Oh NO. The pull out method is definitely not a reliable way at all.

Even before a man ejaculates fully, there are nano spurts that escape through sex....

It only takes one of the little buggers to make a baby ;)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

The Pull-Out "Method" isn't a method at all.


----------



## mushmouth

let me just add before it gets into something else - pull out method worked for use perfectly for 2 years. not once did we have a scare until hubby stopped pulling out and that resulted in a BFP. lol

but as I said earlier - if you have even the tiniest incline some got it - theres a big chance of you know what


----------



## justjill

I know it's not really a "method", but that's what we did anyway... I guess I'm just more interested in hearing other stories about when pulling out resulted in a pregnancy :)


----------



## cleckner04

I have to stick up for it a bit as well. DH and I were sexually active for over 6 years before we started trying for a baby. Not once did we have a scare either. Than when we finally started TTC it only took 2 months each time to get pregnant. :shrug: It's a perfectly viable way to keep from getting pregnant. You can get pregnant using condoms and a pill so nothing is 100%. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

same happend to me and my DH a week ago.
We DTD while I was ovulating, and my husband said that he doesn't withdrawals on time , most of the time. 
I just figured out I was ovulating then, cause im a first @ charting my bbt.
Now we are NTNP, and we'd both be happy if we got pregnant!!
But I just doubt I'll get pregnant this way though..but you never know!
Good luck with the wait!


----------



## Luzelle

I think that if your partner pulls out effectively and IN TIME, there is very little chance of you becoming pregnant. 
DH and I were using withdrawal as bc as I stopped the pill in Feb, and oops... He did not pull out in time. I am now 9 weeks pregnant.


----------



## sue247

I have to say as well, though i fell pregnant with this method, it was because my Oh forgot to pull out in time, before that we used this method for about 6 years with no pregnancies at all. When we were ready to have a baby, i fell pregnant first month of trying. I had heard so much thing about the method being so unreliable and people falling pregnant, i started to wonder if we would have a problem with conceiving!


----------



## Armywife

Also just to say, all the facts above are correct (eg semen being released before ejaculation etc) however plenty of people usethis mothod as long term bc and my GP actually reccommended it to me as a form of bc as all hormonal bc made me ill. As has been said before even condoms and the pill have their failures xx


----------



## tbuns

I heard that there is NO spermies in pre-ejaculate, they fluids actually come from different glands. They way pregs happens with this method is when there are left over sperm on the penis... say if the guy masturbated *giggle*, so as long as the man pees first to clear out any sperm, there is little chance of getting pregs with this method. I have used it for years, on and off and I have never conceived.


----------



## Celesse

tbuns said:


> I heard that there is NO spermies in pre-ejaculate, they fluids actually come from different glands. They way pregs happens with this method is when there are left over sperm on the penis... say if the guy masturbated *giggle*, so as long as the man pees first to clear out any sperm, there is little chance of getting pregs with this method. I have used it for years, on and off and I have never conceived.

I've heard the same.


----------



## Lara310809

There's a 25% chance of pregnancy with each cycle, if you're actively trying and if the whole ejaculation goes into your cervix. As it stands, only having a little, the chances are significantly lower, but obviously there's no way to tell. 

Some people say the pull-out method is crazy if you aren't TTC, because "you _will_ get pregnant", but we were using the pull-out method for 8 years and never had a pregnancy scare. Because everyone insisted it was unreliable, infertility crossed my mind, but when we started TTC, we got pregnant after 2 months, so who knows?

Some people are saying their OH doesn't pull out in time and that has resulted in pregnancy scares, or even pregnancy. I don't really get why the guys can't withdraw a few seconds earlier? Can't they finish off by hand? It's not the same, I know, but they will also argue that pulling out isn't the same as staying inside for the orgasm as well as the run-up to it, so what's the difference. If they want to stay inside for longer they can wear a condom :shrug:


----------



## tbuns

Lara310809 said:


> There's a 25% chance of pregnancy with each cycle, if you're actively trying and if the whole ejaculation goes into your cervix. As it stands, only having a little, the chances are significantly lower, but obviously there's no way to tell.
> 
> Some people say the pull-out method is crazy if you aren't TTC, because "you _will_ get pregnant", but we were using the pull-out method for 8 years and never had a pregnancy scare. Because everyone insisted it was unreliable, infertility crossed my mind, but when we started TTC, we got pregnant after 2 months, so who knows?

That's good to know!! I worry about my own fertility since I have never had an accident up until earlier this month (I'll be happy if it's a pregnancy tho!)... thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## justjill

Lilly12 said:


> same happend to me and my DH a week ago.
> We DTD while I was ovulating, and my husband said that he doesn't withdrawals on time , most of the time.
> I just figured out I was ovulating then, cause im a first @ charting my bbt.
> Now we are NTNP, and we'd both be happy if we got pregnant!!
> But I just doubt I'll get pregnant this way though..but you never know!
> Good luck with the wait!

I can't wait to see how it turns out for you!


----------



## Lilly12

Lara310809 said:


> There's a 25% chance of pregnancy with each cycle, if you're actively trying and if the whole ejaculation goes into your cervix. As it stands, only having a little, the chances are significantly lower, but obviously there's no way to tell.
> 
> Some people say the pull-out method is crazy if you aren't TTC, because "you _will_ get pregnant", but we were using the pull-out method for 8 years and never had a pregnancy scare. Because everyone insisted it was unreliable, infertility crossed my mind, but when we started TTC, we got pregnant after 2 months, so who knows?
> 
> *Some people are saying their OH doesn't pull out in time and that has resulted in pregnancy scares, or even pregnancy. I don't really get why the guys can't withdraw a few seconds earlier? Can't they finish off by hand? It's not the same, I know, but they will also argue that pulling out isn't the same as staying inside for the orgasm as well as the run-up to it, so what's the difference. If they want to stay inside for longer they can wear a condom *

As for us, my husband and me love dtd without a condom, we wouldn't mind getting pregnant, we'd be very happy.
We have a mentality of not trying not preventing, but my husband doesn't want to actively start trying just yet.
He sometimes doesn't pull out in time cause he get's caught up in the act, that doesn't mean that we're irresponsible or anything, it just means that we have the mentality of whatever happens happens.
We'd both love a baby, my husband isn't ready just yet to actively start trying..and to us actively start trying is not pulling out at all..
What we're doing now is NTNP to us.. so him not pulling out in time isn't a big deal.


----------



## Cornbread

Pull out worked great for us, got us a BFP in no time (surprise and unplanned, but still...).


----------



## amy_2

I think you could definitely get pregnant, if you're ok with that, then that's alright, but if it's not the right time, then I would personally take the morning after pill. Otherwise you may have to get a termination, which is much much worse IMO than just getting the morning after pill.
I know that when I get pregnant I really don't want it to be an "accident" or "surprise". I would much rather have the time planned carefully. And be emotionally prepared.


----------



## MsHeather

Oh wow. Well, hey it happens right ? 
Ive heard it could happen . I wouldnt worry too terribly much tho . 

Good Luck !~


----------



## justjill

In my opinion, the morning after pill and an abortion are the same thing, so both of those are things I would never consider. If I got pregnant, I would be soo happy, not upset. 

And so far, no AF, but I've been feeling her coming for a few days now. Been having cramping and I keep thinking she came but she hasn't yet. Probably in the next couple days though. =(


----------



## Lianne1986

justjill said:


> In my opinion, the morning after pill and an abortion are the same thing, so both of those are things I would never
> consider

i have to agree!!


----------



## amy_2

Lianne1986 said:


> justjill said:
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the morning after pill and an abortion are the same thing, so both of those are things I would never
> consider
> 
> i have to agree!!Click to expand...

I agree too, to some extent, but I would still rather take the morning after pill than get an abortion. I'm not against the morning after pill. In an abortion, they cant do it as soon as you find out you are pregnant. They have to wait so that he "ball of cells" can grow big enough to be vacuumed out. This wait can be weeks. Also a termination can damage the cervix and cause problems with future pregnancies.
I know I would much rather take the morning after pill. I would also much rather that the timing of my pregnancy was carefully planned, rather than a "accident" with the pull out method. But that's just IMO and we're all different. 

But JustJill, I'm also confused, I don't mean to sound rude, but if you really do want a baby and you're sure that now is the right time, then how come you were using the pull out method in the first place? Wouldn't you be TTC? Either you want a baby or you don't?


----------



## jellytots2010

I was using the rhythm method and then realised that I couldn't count! We had been using it for over a year and nothing had gone wrong so I guess that we had got caught up in the moment and then oops. I guess I had started to think that I couldn't get pregnant! Anyway, now that i'm re-thinking my priorities i'm going back on the pill for the wedding (using condoms every time till then to try and achieve something new - haha!) well they are certainly driving me crazy so it definitely will be special when we don't have to put them back on!

I really hope that you get the result you are looking for! x


----------



## PinkyLou

We have used the pull-out method for all the time we have been together (4 years) except obviously when I have been pregnant. And it works fine for us except when he doesn't pull out, which results in babies lol.


----------



## justjill

Amy_2: I would like a baby now. My baby fever has been going on for years. He wants to wait, though. I agree with all the reasons that he wants to wait, like getting married first, buying a house together (atm we live in my apartment), but I can't stop wanting a baby! So all I can hope for now is an accidental baby...


----------



## Lara310809

We ended up moving abroad to where my husband's family live, because if we'd stayed in the UK we could never have afforded a baby. We were renting privately, and in the private leases they all say "no pets or kids", so we would have been chucked out if we'd stayed. We were earning above the threshold for council housing, so that wasn't an option, and the banks won't even consider us for a mortgage :nope: And in the UK you can only ever scrape by on what you earn. Here we earn slightly less, but things are cheaper so we have more for the baby. It's stupid, because now I'm away from all my family and friends :shrug:


----------



## Celesse

Justjill, when is your AF due? Any symptoms?


----------



## justjill

Celesse: I'm not exactly sure when it's due. I just came off the pill two months ago. About 28 days after stopping it I had my first real period. But my cycles before going on the pill were about 30-33 days long. I thought AF would come on Wednesday but it hasn't. I had some cramping a few days ago and I really thought AF came but when I went to the bathroom - nothing. I've noticed the veins on boobs which normally show up before it comes, but no real symptoms.

I took a test yesterday just for the hell of it and it was a clearly negative. But I'm not out till AF comes, right? :)


----------



## justjill

Well, AF came today. So no baby for me right now. The more I think about it though, I realize it would be better to wait until we're married, have a house and all that good stuff, and then we can really ttc. And when it happens it will be just the right time. =)


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs: Glad you're optimistic about it all. And you're right, it'll be so perfect once you've got those other worries out the way.


----------

